# 'error while extracting ports.txz'



## gotenxds (Apr 20, 2012)

I am attempting an installation of FreeBSD 9.0 on a virtual machine using VirtualBox. However, I am getting this error message during archive extraction:


```
Error while extracting ports.txz:
Can't create 'usr/ports/net/yate-devel/files/CVS/Root'
```
*I* am using the FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1. *I* have more then 10*GB* of free space on my system so *I* don*'*t think that is the probl*e*m.

*C*an anyone help me?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Make sure the image isn't corrupt, compare the hashes before burning the CD or DVD.

You can skip the installation of the ports. You can install them later on using portsnap(8).

Don't use any of the packages on the DVD either, they're old and you're going to have to update them anyway.


----------



## gotenxds (Apr 20, 2012)

Th*anks* for the help. *B*ut now *I* run into a different problem. *A*fter installation, the system asks me if *I* want to reboot into the the new system. *I* press yes, the system reboots and *I* get to the installation screen again.

*W*hat happened?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Make sure the boot order isn't set to boot from CD first.


----------



## gotenxds (Apr 20, 2012)

*I* think you'r*e* right, *I* press*e*d f12 and got into the boot menu then press*e*d 1 (prim*a*ry master) and *I* was able to log in, but now when *I* try to do it again it asks me for a:


```
freebsd/x86 boot
default: 0:ad(0p2)/boot/loader
boot:
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

You probably hit a key when the kernel was loading. This drops you into the boot loader.

Just hit enter.


----------



## gotenxds (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, th*anks* for all of the help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 20, 2012)

@gotendxs, read the comments under your posts. A little more effort is appreciated.


----------

